
Back-ting - deepbow
https://www.filmcomment.com/blog/present-tense-back-ting/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
It's easy to forget but acting and filming are actually art forms and
Hollywood once excelled at them.

You won't see any evidence of that in the modern blockbuster, though. I
remember a scene in one of the Iron Man movies (or perhaps the Avengers?)
where Iron Man is fighting the Hulk. Scenes of the fight are interrupted by
scenes where we see Tony Stark's face against a dark background- encased in
his helmet, with the armour's HUD superimposed. It's a clever trick. The point
though is not to create a dramatic effect. It's to maximise Robert Downey Jr's
face time.

When I was younger I was always on the lookout for "videoclip-like" directing.
For instance, I was crazy about a French movie called Dobermann [1] that goes
like a cheetah on speed and doesn't stop to take names. I was obsessed with
portrayals of action and violence, the faster the better.

But there is power in standing still. There is power in silence, in saying
nothing, in showing nothing. I was shown that in the movies of masters [2]
[3]. Perhaps I've grown up in the process.

____________

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dobermann_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dobermann_\(film\))

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Samurai](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Samurai)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Man](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Man)

~~~
NikkiA
> The point though is not to create a dramatic effect.

Your comment reads like that of someone that studied film making, so I'm sure
you realise that what you described is almost exactly a pure copy of Kubrik's
framing of Bowman's helmet+face with light reflections in the 'entering the
monolith' segment of 2001. As such, I'd be wary of being so sure it's not for
artistic purposes.

